# what is the typical goat cheese called?



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

I have only made the vinegar "feta" consistancy type of goat cheese from the Story book.

I recently tasted a goat cheese at our farmer's market that was more of a cream cheese (a bit thicker) type consistancy you could spread on carackers. All it said on the label was "goat cheese". Which type of goat cheese could this be? I can't find a recipie in the Story book that seems like it would be it.

I want to branch out a bit, but don't think I'm ready for a hard cheese with a month old baby and five other young kids right now.

Dee


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

Chevre-
1 gal GM heated to 86F. Add Culture(Chevre/Fromage Blanc/Creme Fraiche, etc.) prepare Rennet(3 drops liquid in 1/3c), add 2T off diluted rennet to milk. Stir for a max. 5min. Set till a clean break of curds. ladle into cloth, drain for about 4-6 hours. Mix in a pinch on non-iodized salt, some herbs if you'd like. Eat and enjoy. 
Megan


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Chevre is sooo tasty. Better than any cream cheese. Yum, now I want some.


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

I just placed my first batch of chevre in the fridge, but I have a question. Well, let me start by telling you what I did. I followed the Goats Produce Too! recipe expect that I drained them in molds instead of cloth. I just tasted them and they taste nothing like the chevre I am used to buying. The stuff I buy is very creamy and mine is airy. Not creamy at all. The flavor is not really the same either. Now, her recipe uses buttermilk instead of a chevre culture, could that be part of the issue? I did let them drain for two days at room temp which is how Fias Co Farm does it. Any thoughts?????

THANKS!


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Oh, thanks!

But I knew I didn't have the right culture. I bought some thermophilic starter awhile back, but I think that's for mozzerella. Where's the cheapest place to buy Chevre starter? And how do you pronounce that, anyway?

Dee


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

Mama Dee,

I meant to start a new thread, not hijack yours....

I will start this again....

Sorry!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I use the recipe from Goats Produce Too and use freshly cultured buttermilk for the starter for chevre. Don't know anything about Fias Co. Goats Produce Too is a very good book. I hang my chevre for maybe 6 hours.


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Farmer Gab,

I don't mind. I am interested in your replies, too!

Dee


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

I took a class from Mary Jane Toth(she's really sweet), and she said if your buttermilk gives you a cheese you don't like, try another culture/buttermilk brand.

There's alot of places to buy your culture from the local supermarket to cheesemaking.com, hoeggars, dairy connection, I think dairy connection is the cheapest but you have to buy in bulk. Chevre is pronunced shev, found at the class I was saying it wrong for Years! LOL 
Megan


----------

